# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  LG update (03. Aug. 2017) - 53 new models added with lots of functions.

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Tool Users,* 
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every    update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and    bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.   *Software version:* *14.63.1203* *Release date:* *03. Aug. 2017*   *Added new models:* *LG-D722KA* - Direct  Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair,  Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-DS1604* - EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-F120K* - Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair*LG-F340L* - SW Change, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-F600S*   - Bypass & Remove FRP, Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change,   Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network   Backup / Restore*LG-F700L* - SW Change, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-F800K* - EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-F800S* - EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-H630NA* - EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-H650K*   - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, Remove FRP lock, IMEI   Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-H848* - SW Change, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-H850K* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-H860N* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-H870S* - SW Change, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair*LG-H872* - SW Change, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair*LG-H873* - SW Change, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair*LG-H910PR* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-H960* - SW Change, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-H960YK* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-H962* - Bypass & Remove FRP, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-H990T* - EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-H990TR* - EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-K100* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair*LG-K200DSF* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-K220DSF*   - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, Remove FRP lock, IMEI   Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-K240F* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair*LG-K350DS* - SW Change, MAC Repair*LG-K350TR* - SW Change, MAC Repair*LG-K500I* - EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-K580* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair*LG-K580H* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair*LG-LS777* - EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-LS993* - SW Change, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair*LG-M-K120L* - EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-M151*   - Bypass & Remove FRP, Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change,   Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network   Backup / Restore*LG-M160* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear  Unlock, SW  Change, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove  Screen Lock,  Network Backup / Restore*LG-M320G* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-M320N* - EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-M400F* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair*LG-M400MT* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair*LG-M400Y* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair*LG-M430* - EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-M470* - EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-MP260* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-MP450* - EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-S02*   - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, Remove FRP lock, IMEI   Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-T31* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-TP450* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-US215* - SW Change, MAC Repair*LG-US992* - SW Change, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair*LG-V33* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore*LG-VS835* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair*LG-VS995* - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair   
__________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

